# races in north wales? and how do i enter?



## NickJ95GB (14 Oct 2012)

hey, i've been considering entering a bike race for a while, and after getting my new bike today i felt i was pretty much ready, i can maintain 16mph for maybe 2 hours, not sure though, and i was wondering how i enter a race, do i have to request, pay, enter with a team,tiers, sign up for a site etc, i know practically nothing, and have no idea what pace different races are ridden at, i'm 17 and just got a road bike after 4 months of proper cycling, but picked it up fast, thanks


----------



## The Brewer (14 Oct 2012)

Where in North Wales are you Nick?

There's info/links on Alf jones Website and Graham Weigh's in the North East.
I'm in Wrexham and keep getting invited to the Rhyl outdoor velodrom.....never been yet though


----------



## NickJ95GB (14 Oct 2012)

The Brewer said:


> Where in North Wales are you Nick?
> 
> There's info/links on Alf jones Website and Graham Weigh's in the North East.
> I'm in Wrexham and keep getting invited to the Rhyl outdoor velodrom.....never been yet though


 
I'm actually in Rhyl


----------



## NickJ95GB (14 Oct 2012)

and i'll checkout the Rhyl Velodrome now, thanks,


----------



## The Brewer (14 Oct 2012)

Mattew T is probably your best bet, think he's a member of a couple of clubs close to you.


----------



## The Brewer (14 Oct 2012)

The facilities do look pretty good there HERE


----------



## NickJ95GB (14 Oct 2012)

thanks for that link, couldn't see any actual road bike races there, though, and with Mathew T, would he help enter me into a club or something like that? would i need to be in a club to enter virtually any race, or something like this? thanks, again, really appreciate it


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> I'm actually in Rhyl


Literally next door to me then.

Your best bet to get used to the race pace is to go to a training session at Marsh Tracks (link from Brewer). Thursdays at 7.45pm for adults £2 (you might get free for a first timer).
The sessions are mixed and usually involve Sprint training, Time trials, and Chaingangs.

Alternatively, you could try the Sunday club runs. These with either Rhyl CC or VC Melyd. With these there is no fee to enter and the group always wait for you to catch up if you fall behind. They are about 40/50 miles (and might involve a cafe stop).

Check out both clubs' Facebook pages for up to date info:
Rhyl CC: http://www.facebook.com/groups/1507...ment_id=420456248019879&notif_t=group_comment
VC Melyd: http://www.facebook.com/groups/436397859730721/


Alternatively, if you would like to go out on a ride with me sometime then I would be welcome to.


----------



## The Brewer (14 Oct 2012)

Bloody kids can't look beyond there nose

The Youtube clip has road bikes in the second half and there's a list of times down the righthand side.....and I see Mattew's posted ...phew


----------



## NickJ95GB (15 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Literally next door to me then.
> 
> Your best bet to get used to the race pace is to go to a training session at Marsh Tracks (link from Brewer). Thursdays at 7.45pm for adults £2 (you might get free for a first timer).
> The sessions are mixed and usually involve Sprint training, Time trials, and Chaingangs.
> ...


 
thank you, really appreciate it, will definitely do a few training sessions, get me up to scratch/learn my ability, and Brewer, i did see that haha, was looking for something else, thanks again, will definitely do.


----------



## The Brewer (15 Oct 2012)

No worries mate, glad your sorted


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> hey, i've been considering entering a bike race for a while, and after getting my new bike today i felt i was pretty much ready, i can maintain 16mph for maybe 2 hours, not sure though, and i was wondering how i enter a race, do i have to request, pay, enter with a team,tiers, sign up for a site etc, i know practically nothing, and have no idea what pace different races are ridden at, i'm 17 and just got a road bike after 4 months of proper cycling, but picked it up fast, thanks


 
What sort of racing do you want to partake in?

The TT and Road season is over. The track and CX season is underway. TBH, with your average speeds and lack of experience I would advice trying your hand at a few time trial's 1st. This will really tell you how fast you are on a raw level and won't carry the risk (to yourself and others) that a slower unpredictable rider would in a bunch race like a crit or road race.

Another thing? How much group riding have you done? I would say, if you don't have experience of riding in a group, your lack of close quarters riding experience may will be a liability! Join a cycling club and ride some group rides and chain gang sessions to familiarise yourself with the sort of riding you will experience in a race. Forget about absolute speeds other than to the degree you can stick with the group you choose to ride with, being able to ride in close quarters is of paramount importance. Speed will come as the group's ramp up intensity come the new year.

To race in crits and road races you will need to join British Cycling and purchase a race license. Time trials, you can usually get day membership for one or 2 club events but then the club will expect you to sign up to their club. Open TT's I think you need to be a member of a CTT affiliated cycling club to enter.

Whilst the speed's of a road race and crit shouldnt put you off giving it a go, do not underestimate the intensity of such events. The speeds in a crit might not be huge average speed wise, but they are essentially a series of sprints (braking into each bend then sprinting out, especially if you are further back in the bunch!) and the intensity will be high!


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> hey, i've been considering entering a bike race for a while, and after getting my new bike today i felt i was pretty much ready, i can maintain 16mph for maybe 2 hours,


 
if you can get closer to maintaining 20mph for an hour, you'll be in the ball park...


----------



## NickJ95GB (15 Oct 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> if you can get closer to maintaining 20mph for an hour, you'll be in the ball park...


im gonna go for a 5 mile sprint on it tomorrow, will try and maintain at least 22, thanks


----------



## NickJ95GB (15 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> im gonna go for a 5 mile sprint on it tomorrow, will try and maintain at least 22, thanks


then may do a 20 mile hill ride after


----------



## Get In The Van (15 Oct 2012)

Rob speaks a lot of sense, learn the craft of riding close to another wheel and in a group with cm's between your bars and the person next to you.
good luck


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> im gonna go for a 5 mile sprint on it tomorrow, will try and maintain at least 22, thanks





NickJ95GB said:


> then may do a 20 mile hill ride after


 
Five miles is a very long way to sprint, and you may struggle to average 20mph on a hilly route. Find a flat-ish 20mi route and see what you can average on that.


----------



## NickJ95GB (16 Oct 2012)

i wouldn't be trying to maintain 20 on the hills, haha, it's really really windy, too, so i'll wait for the weekend


----------

